# Why dads buy a WII



## amastie (Feb 28, 2009)

Another Youtube clip.  Sorry for those for whom it's a duplicate.  Sent to me recently.  I don't know what a WII is except that it seems to be an interactive game of some sort.  But the baby's reaction is priceless.

YouTube - WHY DADS BUY A WII.wmv


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks Amastie is what great to hear the baby laugh


----------

